# 2010 Campy 11 speed freehub different than 10 speed?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I thought that campy 11 speed freehub width was the same as the 9/10 speed freehubs but I'm finding conflicting answers. I have been told that all you have to do is swap out the shimano freehub to the campy. Others have pointed out that if you want to go to 11 speed you have to get this: Probikekit.com | Sale Campagnolo | Reynolds KT Hub Campagnolo 11 Speed Conversion Kit 
Is this true? I bought a set 2008 Attacks and put 11 speed on it with any issues. I have always read that 9, 10, and 11 speed uses the same width shell length (maybe the 9 speed requires a spacer??). I didn't think there was an issue with going between the Campy versions but then I saw this: Reynolds Attack Wheelset Campagnolo 700c where it says it is for 11 speed only. I've also been told that this is only applicable for 2010 Reynolds wheels or maybe he was referring to 2010 Campy freehubs. Anyone know? Help a brother out!  
I want to get another set of Attacks to use with 11 speed. There seems to be great deals right now on the Shimano version so it got me to thinking of snagging the Shimano version and using the spare Reynolds freehub I have. I am pretty sure that my spare freehub is older than 2010.


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

I have used a 11-speed Chorus cassette with Solitude and Assault wheelsets, both originally Shimano versions and then converted to Campagnolo by swapping just the freehub body to Campagnolo version.

With both wheelsets I have had the same problem: If I tighten the cassette to the recommended torque, it won't spin at all because the back plate of the Chorus cassette hits the hub shell. If I tighten the cassette just slightly, it spins perfectly. 

Solution 1: Install an additional spacer between the freehub body and hub bearing, or replace the stock one with a thicker spacer. This will move the freehub body away from the hub shell and eliminate the problem, but will leave a small gap between the freehub and hub shell. Not good for wet weather riding.

Solution 2. Tighten the cassette so that you can barely rotate by hands. Rotate the cassette and let it grind off some material from the hub shell. Rotate the cassette until it starts spinning freely. Tighten again, and let it grind off more material. This way you will eventually be able to tighten the cassette properly and get things working. I think shaving about 0,5mm material is enough. It's an ugly hack but that's the way I did it...

Solution 3. Buy the conversion kit from PBK.


----------

